# Uni pharma amps



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Is anyone using these


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

didless said:


> Is anyone using these
> 
> View attachment 119499
> 
> ...


 Ahh I started a thread asking this the other days my source is getting them is it pharma grade as they sell all sorts of pharmaceutical product.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes pharma grade


----------



## the-rock15 (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow.... if it's pharma grade make a big order, my friend...


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

just pinned the prop yesterday and running eod so will see what they are like...............look good and the oil is nice and thin


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Call me a party pooper but they don't look like pharma to me.

I maybe wrong, posh ugl I would say.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Call me a party pooper but they don't look like pharma to me.
> 
> I maybe wrong, posh ugl I would say.


 agreed..............i would look at them like alpha or baltic


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Oscars said:


> agreed..............i would look at them like alpha or baltic


 There really neat but they would have to earn that right in my book, shree are smart but a load of junk it seems.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> There really neat but they would have to earn that right in my book, shree are smart but a load of junk it seems.


 i think with alpha, why bother unless the prices are very good

i really dont know what to make of anaboliclab to be honest, coming form a marketing background its a genius move for some labs to push imo


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Oscars said:


> i think with alpha, why bother unless the prices are very good
> 
> i really dont know what to make of anaboliclab to be honest, coming form a marketing background its a genius move for some labs to push imo


 Certainly is, I have done my own test labmax on shree primo and it doesn't look like a rimobolan that's for sure.

Time will tell, one guy off here is sending the primo for a test I believe so we may find out soon.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Call me a party pooper but they don't look like pharma to me.
> 
> I maybe wrong, posh ugl I would say.


 I agree, pharma I doubt this! another ug lab , pharma won't go to the extent of fancy holograms


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

3 shots in and a little pippy.....give me another 2 weeks and I'll know,


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hopefully have a few to labmax soon.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Got some UP Testabol last week - my god they look nice. :bounce:

Jabbed 1ml last night, quite thick oil, very smooth & went into the muscle easily.

Not difficult to snap the amps, & the top part came off cleanly, without any jagged edges.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Never seen them before but always like the look of gear that comes in amps and little trays! Obviously s**t if the gear is wank though!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any more feedback on these

just got these to test the water


----------



## IRON1977 (Jan 18, 2016)

It's from india


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

I thought that if legit then uni pharma was absolutely gtg? Didn't they used to have a licence?


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm talking crap I had uni gen in my head instead.

I've actually got some uni-pharma test p being sent to me as a trial so will report back.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my training partner is using this stuff on his pre comp cycle.....he is happy with it so far and the bastard is stronger than me.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he is on the Test E and Deca at the moment


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

well 4 days in now had 1ml prop and 1 ml test e and can feel the prop already so defo some gear in them,

2nd shots tonight.

will add the npp in next week then we will see as i react well to npp


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ive been using the Test Enanthate and the NPP for a few weeks. No pip from the shots as of yet. I would agree they are in line with Baltic and Alpha Pharma in terms of quality and presentation.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm using there deca , only 3 shots in so to early to tell

.was going to use Infiniti through. Out this prep but my soucre convinced me to try uni pharma ,

im still using Infiniti for test

just wondering if there's any more feed back on uni before I switch completely


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm using the 1ml of the prop and 2ml of the mast p M/W/F. Very happy so far, 3 weeks in.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup, am continuing to use Testabol, & have no complaints at all.

:thumb


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Very good to hear

il report back when the deca starts kicking in


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I switched over to the Boldenone product a few weeks ago for a bit of appetite stimulus. Seems to be doing the job fine.

I'm running a log in the journal section of my training and nutrition so if anyones interested they can follow that also putting training videos etc in there.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

using the test enan , seems good so far, some guy told me this is made by same people who manufacture alpha pharma products , just saying


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

barksie said:


> using the test enan , seems good so far, some guy told me this is made by same people who manufacture alpha pharma products , just saying


 I'd take that with a pinch of salt. Surely alpha would have made their own product packaging and amps to better quality rather than produce a different brand? The boxes are much better quality, the scratch off panels are better, the amps break evenly and easily and just everything about them feels a higher quality.

Alpha only make bodybuilding drugs, uni pharma have a broad range of medicines on their website and they don't do any orals.

Regardless I'm very happy. Got lots of test, eq and npp put aside for next bulk


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

ok, took my first shot of testabol 2 weeks ago, another 3 days ago and im like a raging sex fiend, cant get enough , and im 58 , imagine a old geriatric pogo-ing around the room with c0ck in one hand and slapping the back of my head with the other , ( i know your probably mentally scarred for life now thinking about that )

so i think it safe to say they good to go as far as im concerned


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Mate is running the sustanon, getting good results. The product looks great, but as said is posh UGL


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

might try some test e


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Using thier cyp and bold...only a ml of each a week,4 weeks in.

Nothing drastic as yet,not expected on this low dose...no pip at all...

amps are under filled.anyone else got this?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

jones105 said:


> Using thier cyp and bold...only a ml of each a week,4 weeks in.
> 
> Nothing drastic as yet,not expected on this low dose...no pip at all...
> 
> amps are under filled.anyone else got this?


 Nope the test e, test p and mast p has all been just over 1ml


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

That's odd...

maybe im just unlucky with mine..


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

shadow4509 said:


> I'd take that with a pinch of salt. Surely alpha would have made their own product packaging and amps to better quality rather than produce a different brand? The boxes are much better quality, the scratch off panels are better, the amps break evenly and easily and just everything about them feels a higher quality.
> 
> Alpha only make bodybuilding drugs, uni pharma have a broad range of medicines on their website and they don't do any orals.
> 
> Regardless I'm very happy. Got lots of test, eq and npp put aside for next bulk


 It's not uncommon for a manufacturer to make more than one brand and not advertise the fact tbh, even in 'normal' business.

that way when someone has an issue with one brand they can still end up a customer.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm using UniPharma Testabol (test e) and it's def working. It kicked in week 3 and I got some PB's, feeling stronger, hornier, putting on weight fast and this is a negative but I haven't been ill in way over 5 years and I got the flu now so another sign that this is real test. Sucks to have the flu though.

Amps break easy though I'm getting pip with nearly every jab, however that might well be my lack of experience in injection technique.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> I'm using UniPharma Testabol (test e) and it's def working. It kicked in week 3 and I got some PB's, feeling stronger, hornier, putting on weight fast and this is a negative but I haven't been ill in way over 5 years and I got the flu now so another sign that this is real test. Sucks to have the flu though.
> 
> Dealer said this is pharmaceutical grade. Here is their website: http://www.uni-pharma.gr/en/homes/
> 
> ...


 Not trying to argue, just making a point, if they make drugs that are not fit for human consumption ie. Trenbolone and Boldenone then they are not a pharmaceutical product. Both of these drugs are not deemed fit for human use in any country. Uni-Pharma is an UGL.

There is a Greek pharmaceutical company that goes by the same name, I think this is where the confusion comes from.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry, bad info from me, I should have read the box first. There's a label saying I can authenticate the product at http://www.uni-pharmahealthcare.com

It's a Delhi based lab. On the website they do list Boldenone under injectables.

Pub Chem says " Boldenone is an anabolic steroid developed for veterinary use, mostly for treatment of horses. It is not indicated for use in humans in the US and is only available through veterinary clinics. "

Seeing as UniPharma says nothing about supply veterinarian industry I fear you may be right and UniPharma is a posh ugl. Is there a real pharmaceutical grade testosterone, I mean what would a doctor prescribe in the UK or USA brand wise for TRT?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Sorry, bad info from me, I should have read the box first. There's a label saying I can authenticate the product at http://www.uni-pharmahealthcare.com
> 
> It's a Delhi based lab. On the website they do list Boldenone under injectables.
> 
> ...


 No idea what a doctor would prescribe in the UK, I think Nebido is the go to, but Bayer, CID, Norma and Organon seem to be the main ones floating around. The problem is that they are faked all too often unless you buy them direct from the pharmacy yourself.

It's cheap as chips abroad though, in Egypt an ampoule of CID Cidoviron costs less that a chocolate bar, gear in Thailand and Cambodia tends to be at least half price also if you are ever planning holidays.

The problem is finding a legit supplier if your doing it online. If you do it is usually more expensive also.


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

Got the eq amps, done a jab already to start my cycle off and it was very pip free


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> No idea what a doctor would prescribe in the UK, I think Nebido is the go to, but Bayer, CID, Norma and Organon seem to be the main ones floating around. The problem is that they are faked all too often unless you buy them direct from the pharmacy yourself.
> 
> It's cheap as chips abroad though, in Egypt an ampoule of CID Cidoviron costs less that a chocolate bar, gear in Thailand and Cambodia tends to be at least half price also if you are ever planning holidays.
> 
> The problem if finding a legit supplier if your doing it online. If you do it is usually more expensive also.


 Seems like it's pretty difficult to get proper pharma grade test in this country, proper labs must be really stringent on watching where their shipments go. Bastards LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Seems like it's pretty difficult to get proper pharma grade test in this country, proper labs must be really stringent on watching where their shipments go. Bastards LOL


 That's the problem, the majority of Pharma in the UK is brought in from outside the country where it is legal to buy with no prescription. Thailand and Egypt being the main ones from what I know. These country's will also fake a lot of gear also, so I doubt even the source knows if it legit or not at the best of times.......


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Not trying to argue, just making a point, if they make drugs that are not fit for human consumption ie. Trenbolone and Boldenone then they are not a pharmaceutical product. Both of these drugs are not deemed fit for human use in any country. Uni-Pharma is an UGL.
> 
> There is a Greek pharmaceutical company that goes by the same name, I think this is where the confusion comes from.


 Greek uni pharma T3. I'm told uni pharma are pharma grade as they also make inhalers and other pharmaceutical products they may only have an export license to certain countries but still pharma grade. And whos to say they are not just taking advantage of the black market by producing tren hex and boldenon. Either way posh ugl or not I think we have some good gear available here that's very accurately dosed


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Greek uni pharma T3. I'm told uni pharma are pharma grade as they also make inhalers and other pharmaceutical products they may only have an export license to certain countries but still pharma grade. And whos to say they are not just taking advantage of the black market by producing tren hex and boldenon. Either way posh ugl or not I think we have some good gear available here that's very accurately dosed


 If you look at their site and the label on the box you will see they have completely different logo's......... the T-3 is legit Uni-phama, the steroids are not.

http://www.uni-pharma.gr/


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

T3 is also a prescription drug..... Boldenone is not approved for human use.

Edit: I am not bashing this lab, they are solid from what I know. Simply pointing out they are not Pharma......


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

As far as i know unipharm has no tablets. Isn't that weird?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

SteveXX said:


> As far as i know unipharm has no tablets. Isn't that weird?


 Never noticed before, good spot......... could be marketing to try and uphold to the idea that they are a legitimate pharmaceutical company...... best guess.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> If you look at their site and the label on the box you will see they have completely different logo's......... the T-3 is legit Uni-phama, the steroids are not.
> 
> http://www.uni-pharma.gr/


 Oh no sorry mate my mistake I was aware they are completely seperate companies, I came across in my post like I was saying they were the same but I was just acknowledging the fact that there is also a Greek pharma co. That does T3 lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Oh no sorry mate my mistake I was aware they are completely seperate companies, I came across in my post like I was saying they were the same but I was just acknowledging the fact that there is also a Greek pharma co. That does T3 lol.


 My bad also mate. s**t happens.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Never noticed before, good spot......... could be marketing to try and uphold to the idea that they are a legitimate pharmaceutical company...... best guess.


 no way, someone that is licensed to produce hormonal injectables is DEFINITELY equipped to tablets. The amount of equipment and facilities to be properly licensed (yes even in india) for the manufacture of injectables is monumental, and expanding that to a tableting facility is trivial.

so its something else.

never used them though, completely unavailable where i am, are they any good? i ve no idea


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

SteveXX said:


> no way, someone that is licensed to produce hormonal injectables is DEFINITELY equipped to tablets. The amount of equipment and facilities to be properly licensed (yes even in india) for the manufacture of injectables is monumental, and expanding that to a tableting facility is trivial.
> 
> so its something else.
> 
> never used them though, completely unavailable where i am, are they any good? i ve no idea


 my source has said that the orals are in production and will be available soon.

from the oils I've tried they are very good.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

SteveXX said:


> no way, someone that is licensed to produce hormonal injectables is DEFINITELY equipped to tablets. The amount of equipment and facilities to be properly licensed (yes even in india) for the manufacture of injectables is monumental, and expanding that to a tableting facility is trivial.
> 
> so its something else.
> 
> never used them though, completely unavailable where i am, are they any good? i ve no idea


 It was just an idea, but I see your point. I assumed they were Indian based.

They fairly new? If so this could be a reason also. Introduce a product at a time, make sure it's correct to build a rep, again, ideas.

As you said it seems odd so there must be a reason. Your opinion?

Edit: My point was maybe they are trying to ride off the coattails of the Greek uni-pharma to build rep. I know they would have the ability to produce tablets.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> It was just an idea, but I see your point. I assumed they were Indian based.
> 
> They fairly new? If so this could be a reason also. Introduce a product at a time, make sure it's correct to build a rep, again, ideas.
> 
> ...


 My guess is as good as yours mate, no idea.


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

I just ordered some UP Test E, hope its good


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't rate the test e, used 2 boxes at 1g PW and never used over 0.5mg adex ed even less which is not normal for me, switched to a new brand and have had to double the adex dose to 1mg adex ed , I never thought it was right from the start, the PIP was like test prop I get, it maybe even a mislabeled test prop, well packaged and def looks the part, I maybe wrong but not fully convinced.


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> I didn't rate the test e, used 2 boxes at 1g PW and never used over 0.5mg adex ed even less which is not normal for me, switched to a new brand and have had to double the adex dose to 1mg adex ed , I never thought it was right from the start, the PIP was like test prop I get, it maybe even a mislabeled test prop, well packaged and def looks the part, I maybe wrong but not fully convinced.


 My training partner used their sust and nandro... he was pretty sure that the sust was test enanthate...the nandro was ok but not comparable to other high end ugls

I got some Alliance sust instead and the amps were 0.7ml ffs...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

NorthPaul said:


> My training partner used their sust and nandro... he was pretty sure that the sust was test enanthate...the nandro was ok but not comparable to other high end ugls
> 
> I got some Alliance sust instead and the amps were 0.7ml ffs...


 Doesn't seen right IMO not for me.

Alliance all over the place with there fills, a lot of labs are the same including the 10mls , nothing new though, cido's, zafa's etc.


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

Just a quick question guys, with test e how long after first pin till you start using an AI? I've completely forgot


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Shredzz said:


> Just a quick question guys, with test e how long after first pin till you start using an AI? I've completely forgot


 Start low 0.5 mg e2/3d raise dose as your going while test ester builds, you should go by what you used before to give you an idea.

You need less at the beginning to mid/end of cycle.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

This gear is good i tried the prop and cruised on 250mg of the enathate. A friend of mine used 1ml of tge sust250 for 10 weeks and went from a 270 squat to a 300 he also added almost 40kg to his bench to hit a easy 4 plate press


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

KingKong1 said:


> Im loving it honestly. Smooth as fcuk also.


 Im just waiting on some more now cant wait to run it at a decent dose


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Start low 0.5 mg e2/3d raise dose as your going while test ester builds, you should go by what you used before to give you an idea.
> 
> You need less at the beginning to mid/end of cycle.


 I only used 0.25mg e3d mate before, I'm not gyno prone, so may stick at that for now, also just jagged it today, its thick oil anyway


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Shredzz said:


> I only used 0.25mg e3d mate before, I'm not gyno prone, so may stick at that for now, also just jagged it today, its thick oil anyway


 Stick with that then mate, it depends on your aromatise and dosages used, just crack on and adjust If needed.


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> I'm using UniPharma Testabol (test e) and it's def working. It kicked in week 3 and I got some PB's, feeling stronger, hornier, putting on weight fast and this is a negative but I haven't been ill in way over 5 years and I got the flu now so another sign that this is real test. Sucks to have the flu though.
> 
> Amps break easy though I'm getting pip with nearly every jab, however that might well be my lack of experience in injection technique.


 Im the same mate, just put up a post about it, done 3 jabs of test e and pip on every one!  bit unsure why, how you getting on with it?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Shredzz said:


> Im the same mate, just put up a post about it, done 3 jabs of test e and pip on every one!  bit unsure why, how you getting on with it?


 Pretty good, pips are getting less and less, my flesh may be adapting (bro science) need to do a jab today in fact, going for the quad, next time will be glute.


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Pretty good, pips are getting less and less, my flesh may be adapting (bro science) need to do a jab today in fact, going for the quad, next time will be glute.


 What week in are you mate? I'm hoping I'm the same, maybe the mix of oil in it, might heat it up a bit


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Shredzz said:


> What week in are you mate? I'm hoping I'm the same, maybe the mix of oil in it, might heat it up a bit


 It's weird how everyone's different. Ive been using the cyp on a cruise and I find it really smooth I can hardly feel a thing the day after but I remember alpha pharma which is well known for being smooth giving me a sore glute or quad for days after pinning


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Shredzz said:


> What week in are you mate? I'm hoping I'm the same, maybe the mix of oil in it, might heat it up a bit


 Week 9 now, just failed my quad hit a nerve and vein so wasted an amp, went for glute with new amp, syringe and needle, no probs.

I don't know if heating would help, I have mine in the fridge but my first jab was at room temp and still got pip. It might just be a natural reaction?


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> It's weird how everyone's different. Ive been using the cyp on a cruise and I find it really smooth I can hardly feel a thing the day after but I remember alpha pharma which is well known for being smooth giving me a sore glute or quad for days after pinning


 really strange mate, i have some of another lab on hand, might switch to them for a bit


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Week 9 now, just failed my quad hit a nerve and vein so wasted an amp, went for glute with new amp, syringe and needle, no probs.
> 
> I don't know if heating would help, I have mine in the fridge but my first jab was at room temp and still got pip. It might just be a natural reaction?


 I would have just carried on with the same syringe mate just switched needles, can inject again if blood is in it, isn't an issue generally

but yeah might just carry on see if it eases


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> I didn't rate the test e, used 2 boxes at 1g PW and never used over 0.5mg adex ed even less which is not normal for me, switched to a new brand and have had to double the adex dose to 1mg adex ed , I never thought it was right from the start, the PIP was like test prop I get, it maybe even a mislabeled test prop, well packaged and def looks the part, I maybe wrong but not fully convinced.


 I'm the same with the pip mate, done 3 jabs, all quite bad pip


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Stick with that then mate, it depends on your aromatise and dosages used, just crack on and adjust If needed.


 Did you labmax test uni pharma test e out of interest mate?


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

this lab still g2g?


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

jjtreml said:


> this lab still g2g?


 I wouldn't rate them highly, u ran up to 1000mg a week of their test enthanante, after 10 weeks I switched to sis test 300 and within 2 weeks it was like starting a new cycle, the difference was huge.

Fancy gear but that's about it.

I emailed their website last year and I got a reply from a @yandex.ru email about it and the guy used several polish words in the mail.

Odd


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Redser said:


> I wouldn't rate them highly, u ran up to 1000mg a week of their test enthanante, after 10 weeks I switched to sis test 300 and within 2 weeks it was like starting a new cycle, the difference was huge.
> 
> Fancy gear but that's about it.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply....I'll avoid


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

jjtreml said:


> Thanks for the reply....I'll avoid


 Used Them For Test & Eq. The Eq Was Very Good, The Test Was Poor.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

AsItIs said:


> Used Them For Test & Eq. The Eq Was Very Good, The Test Was Poor.


 If they can't even get test right then I won't wanna be dealing with them...if they screw that up I've got nothing else to say.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Is this lab still any good?


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Sustanation said:


> Is this lab still any good?


 I've a box of Test prop amps by them never used them to I've had them about a year now fs lol


----------



## PolishPaddy (Jul 6, 2019)

I try it before was okay, i know this guy Redser who posting on here sometime he train in same gym, we got from same source this unipharma but i know he was thinking that is s**t.

Was okay for me, just okay


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Sustanation said:


> Is this lab still any good?


 What have yuo got to use in this lab? Just pin it and see, if you haven't bought it yet I'd buy something else, I got mine for free last year it's no loss to me when I try it if I feel a drop in quality I'll just use something else lol


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

Sustanation said:


> Is this lab still any good?


 I'm back on the scene, i'm cruising on some unipharma test sus and para from baltic...will be adding some tabs from baltic as well as uni has no tabs i was told?

I will report on both labs once they kick in...hopefully any day soon...lol


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

Alex1982 said:


> do you rate the unipharm mate?


 Dunno mate. Im either on nebido or sust all year long, so i can't tell now that I uped the dose. I will be switching to baltic sust tho as the para is great and already kicks in.


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

Alex1982 said:


> Baltic? Old stock? or they are up and running?


 I had few expired amps of para but they were gtg. The rest is new stock i suppose? amps, boxes etc are exactly the same.

Btw I have read a study few years ago about the stability of drugs after their expiration. It comes out that you can use them safely many years after their expiration. Some of them had extended shelf life for 15 years.


----------

